# cork retriever



## tonyt (Mar 4, 2011)

I had to retrieve a cork that had been pushed entirely into a double magnum bottle that I wanted to reuse. I don't have the cork retriever http://www.finevinewines.com/p-985-9009.aspx. I tried the grocery bag trick from you tube and that didn't work so I took a barbecue skewer, bent the tip and inserted it into the wine bottle. Catching the cork and pulling it through. There were actually 4 corks in the bottle so by the end I was fairly adept at it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 4, 2011)

Now you can amaze your friends. I had to get a cork out of a 750ml bottle 2 days ago. I wondered why it wasn't sinking to the bottom of the tub of water. Cork was in the neck but further down. I have done the plastic grocery bag trick before and I can get it to work but this time the bag tore. It was far enough into the neck to hold while I used a cork screw to get it out.

What we go thru to keep a bottle. Folks don't understand completely when I say "I Want My Bottles Back!

The only thing I thought of with what you did was the chance of scratching The inside of the neck of the bottle. Just FYI


----------



## WoodRtist (Mar 4, 2011)

I haven't tried this but, If the bottle Is empty a long clean screw driver, to break the cork up, then rinse the cork bits out


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 4, 2011)

Interesting. I personally use the grocery bag trick. Has never failed me yet.


----------



## Flem (Mar 4, 2011)

You guys have waaaaaaay too much time on your hands. For the price of a bottle, I'd use a 16 oz. hammer. LOL


----------



## tonyt (Mar 4, 2011)

It is a Double Magnum.


----------



## Flem (Mar 4, 2011)

tonyt said:


> It is a Double Magnum.



That's right. I forgot. I remember now that it's for a special occasion too. I guess it's okay then.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Flem said:


> You guys have waaaaaaay too much time on your hands. For the price of a bottle, I'd use a 16 oz. hammer. LOL



Mike Mike Mike evidently you have never done the grocery bag trick! It is so simple and works everytime. It is best if the bottle is stll damp from wine, if not put some water in it and dump it back out. This is your KY. If you haven't tried it check it out on you tube. You will amaze your friends everytime.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL1ovAYtKuQ[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 4, 2011)

Your friends are easily amazed Dan! :>



Runningwolf said:


> *This is your K/Y.* If you haven't tried it check it out on you tube. You will amaze your friends everytime.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes sir! and y'all keep coming back!


----------



## Flem (Mar 4, 2011)

I think you and Wade have stock in K-Y. Neat trick though. I'd never seen that done.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 4, 2011)

tonyt said:


> .... There were actually 4 corks in the bottle so by the end I was fairly adept at it.



So this has happened 3 times before??!! http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/images/editor/smilie.gif
I'm guessing you meant 4 pieces of cork?


So how do you do a smiley?


----------



## Flem (Mar 4, 2011)

Dugger said:


> So this has happened 3 times before??!! http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/images/editor/smilie.gif
> I'm guessing you meant 4 pieces of cork?
> 
> 
> So how do you do a smiley?



Position your cursor and click on the smiley.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Flem said:


> I think you and Wade have stock in K-Y. Neat trick though. I'd never seen that done.



Nope but maybe you saw one of our events...


----------



## tonyt (Mar 4, 2011)

Dugger said:


> So this has happened 3 times before??!! http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/images/editor/smilie.gif
> I'm guessing you meant 4 pieces of cork?
> No, 4 corks in one bottle. We had a giant bottle of Champagne on the "party bus" for my daughters wedding a few years ago. She took the empty bottle and was going to use it as a used cork depository. Se decided it didn't match the decor of her new home so I lionhearted it back. Now I am filling it with wine for a family reunion but discovered the old corks in it.
> 
> ...


Click on any smiley to the right of the message pane to add smiley. Use the Post Reply button not the quick reply.


----------

